# Somebody kick me,please.



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

:no::no::no: Oh to be close enough to do it. 

You heard the warning bangs and pops, but chose to ignore them. 


NOW PAY THE PIPER.

ED


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/OTC-7249-U-Joint-Anchor-Service/dp/B0002SRGXY

You need this.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I have a carriage bearing flopping on my Toyota 4X4 right now also, I guess I best replace it before it is too late. I don't see how the drive shaft could come loose inside the bearing housing though. 

I thought the vibration was my U joints also, but it is the rubber holding my carriage bearing that is wore out.

I hope you can get it fixed and back on the road quickly buddy.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Jim, the worn carriage bearing rubber is causing the universal joints to wear more rapidly than they would normally. 

So when one of them wears to failure, it will take out the entire drive line. 

I have seen drivelines bent beyond repair when they come loose and pole vault the vehicle.

ED


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

de-nagorg said:


> Jim, the worn carriage bearing rubber is causing the universal joints to wear more rapidly than they would normally.
> 
> So when one of them wears to failure, it will take out the entire drive line.
> 
> ...


Thanks ED, I didn't think about that but you are right. I have had a few drive shafts come loose in my time and it isn't fun, it will scare the dickens out of you. I always lucked out and no harm to shaft or anything else. That was back in my much younger days.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

When the u joints fail, you always hope that it's the back one.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

It could always be worse.......haaaa......:laughing:


Sorry Mike. Consider this your kick.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Dang that had to hurt. 



ED


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I bet that one was making some noise and heavy shaking, good grief, unreal.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,..... How in 'ell do ya run over a bed spring anyways,..??


rusty baker said:


> When the u joints fail, you always hope that it's the back one.


As a young fella, years ago, I saw a 6 wheel beer truck launch 'bout 3' in the air, goin' down the highway, when it's front u-joint failed, 'n planted firmly in the asphalt,....


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That there is to funny---


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

oh'mike said:


> That there is to funny---


LOL, I bet it wasn't for the fellow in the beer truck. :no:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Truck is fine! Thanks to Mat the mechanic!

Parts were pricy---$350 to rebuild the shaft---labor?--pay back for installing a well pump!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

oh'mike said:


> Truck is fine! Thanks to Mat the mechanic!
> 
> Parts were pricy---$350 to rebuild the shaft---labor?--pay back for installing a well pump!


Good deal, glad to see you back on the road again, Mike.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

On the road again. 

It is good to have little favors out there, until they start to resent the fact that you expect it returned one day. 

Congratulations on collecting.


ED


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Mat is amazing----His property butts up against the back of my place---he has kept my collection of old trucks in top shape for years---

I try really hard to keep my trucks safe and road worthy---Mat is a dealership mechanic and has a pole barn on his place--after he finishes working his day job--he fixes cars and trucks at his place.

When he has need for my services--I'm there in a hurry---he drops what he's doing to keep my truck going--so I drop what I'm doing to keep his house going---


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Not the best picture. About 16yrs ago, I had a Suzuki Samurai built from junkyard parts. The engine was a chevrolet 3.8 V6 from an '81 Camaro. The tranny was a 200r4 with a shift kit that I got from a wrecked Grand National. The drive shaft from the transfer case to the rear wheels was still the factory Suzuki driveshaft (shortened). See where the weak link was? :laughing:










It was about 1AM. I was on a back country road out in the middle of nowhere, and far from any houses or stores. I was leaving a stop sign and went into 2nd gear. I heard a loud BANG! The engine reved up, and the next thing I heard was CLANG! CLANG! CLANG!. The driveshaft was on the road behind me. My cell phone was dead, and I ended up limping it back home in 4WD using the front wheels. 






de-nagorg said:


> Jim, the worn carriage bearing rubber is causing the universal joints to wear more rapidly than they would normally.


Yep. And it works the opposite too. A worn U-joint will cause enough vibration to wear out the center support bearing.


----------



## Chokingdogs (Oct 27, 2012)

no photos, but back when i bought my first gto and stripped the interior i noticed some weird holes. a buddy of mine saw them and laughed, said the u-joint took a dump, and that's what happens when a rear lets go. 3 or 4 nicely shaped scalloped holes in the floor pan under the rear seats. i talked to the guy i bought it from and he gave me the story. had just converted the car to a manual with a RA4 engine.....you can imagine the rest from there.

speaking of losing driveline parts.....a chucked driveshaft is one thing, a tossed axle is another. saw a mid 70s firebird with a punctured passenger side door. asked the owner what happened?! said a C-clip broke around 50 mph, axle came out and pirouetted into the door. if somebody had been in the passenger seat, they would have taken it right through their thigh. yikes!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

r0ckstarr said:


> Yep. And it works the opposite too. A worn U-joint will cause enough vibration to wear out the center support bearing.


I think while I have the shaft out I will replace all the joints and carriage unit. I have had this little Toyota 4X4 since 2003 and have only replaced the clutch hydraulic line. The joints have got to have wear on them. I love the older trucks, the new ones I don't trust as much.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Just curious. What year is you're Toyota? 22R?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

r0ckstarr said:


> Just curious. What year is you're Toyota? 22R?


1990 SR5, like the one below, this is not mine but mine is exactly like this one, same color and all.


----------

